# Wild Turkey Legs with some view



## skinnerc06 (Jan 28, 2008)

Shot a gobbler with my bow this past weekend.  Immediately I began thinking about how I was going to cook it.  I thought smoked turkey legs may be good.  The breast I deboned and threw into a wild game gumbo some buddies of mine all contributed to. Its got turkey, doves, rabbit and a bunch of other goodness.  Here are some pics so far.  Will add more later.


----------



## vlap (Jan 28, 2008)

So after they were cooked they turned into a cat? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Love them turkey legs!


----------



## skinnerc06 (Jan 28, 2008)

The legs are still on the smoker.  That cat just showed up on our doorstep a few days ago and wont leave haha. Looks like hes ready to eat.  Finished pics will be later.  What temp have yall found is good to take the legs off at?


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

They look great Skinner...........cute cat too!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 28, 2008)

I share the same expression as that cat everytime I open the smoker door...


----------



## richtee (Jan 28, 2008)

165° in the thickest part- not touching bone.

On edit.. I go to 170° as a matter of habit


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 28, 2008)

If that ain't the cat's meow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skinnerc06 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here they are after i just pulled them off.  Reached 170 degrees after about 3 hours I guess, didnt really keep track of time just temps.

http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x...t=IMG_1374.jpg

http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x...t=IMG_1375.jpg


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks might tasty there, Charles.


----------



## kookie (Jan 29, 2008)

Good looking grub and cute puddy.....cat..................

Kookie


----------



## gramason (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks good, I like the choked cat.


----------

